# How often do you mist



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

i know this question has been asked many times before, but i really never paid attention to it. I just planted some of my tank, and ive been misting twice a day with tap water, with the chlorine removed. Im not sure if im misting enough or over misting. Heres a link to the page with my plants. If one of you friendly people could help me out, that would be great. Oh also before i forget, my tank temp is between 70-75 with the light on, is that warm enough for the frogs?


http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14884


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Keep track or a log of your tank humidity. Compare this to the requirements of your frogs and/or plants then adjust your misting regimen accordingly. It could take a few days or so for things to equalize and misting isn't really an exact science, so you will have to experiment a little to find how much is enough. I only mist my viv maybe 3 times a week but it all depends on your setup.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I normally mist 2 times a day. Even if I miss a day, which I rarely do, my humidity stays at or around 85-90%. I don`t even bother with the humidity gauge anymore. The sides of my tank are always dripping with water, I find that to be a good indacation that the humidity is ok. John


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I have an automatic system that is setup to mist once a day for 1 minute. Plants and frogs are doing well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah, thats what ive been doing (misting twice a day) i havnt even tried a humidity gauge yet, the front of my tank is dripping with water also, so i figured its really high.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't think water droplets on the glass necessarily means high humidity. It has more to do with the dew point which has to do with the temp on the glass on the inside of the tank and the temp on the glass on the outside of the tank.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that misting also serves as a way to help keep the viv clean by washing down the frog waste off of the drift wood, plants/etc.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Usually 4+ times a week for around 2-5 minutes a day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, I do it 4 or 5 times a day. Its an automatic mister, two nozzels for a 55 gallon tank. I also have fan that runs on and off during the day and night. The glass stays more less clear. All my plants seem to be ok, and I even got an orchid to bloom. So why do the rest of you do it soo little. My 29 gallon tank has a small fan, and I mist only 1 time a day, and sometimes everyother day. But that one I do by hand and I usually stand there for 3 or 5 mins. The mist is from a spray bottle so its pretty heavy. Not like the misting from the misting nozzles from Mist King that I use in my 55.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I mist once a day and I spray once a day.

I have the usual hand held flower spray bottle that gives me a very fine mist. I use this in the morning to raise the humidity in the tank.

I have a 1 gallon garden tank sprayer that gives me a spray as opposed to a mist. I use this at night to spray/clean everything - glass walls, plants, wood, substrate. As soon as I pop the lid on the tank to start spraying the frogs come out from wherever they were to get sprayed as well


----------

